# Mortgage Interest Rates



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Can anyone provide a link to a comparison website or give me an idea what sort of interest rate I should expect to be paying on a Spanish mortgage & how easy they are to get at the moment. 

Thanks

TB


----------

